# Service inspections and POCO requirements



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

In our area our POCO has REMSI rules that are posted on their website which is nice enough to include drawings/figures.

As an electrical inspector, we are bound by their rules in addition to the NEC.  That is how it works here or they will not accept our cut in cards.  Therefore, we are enforcing both the NEC and the POCO standards that apply to service installations.

Do you folks have anything similar in your area?

Here is an example of a service that failed because the electrical meter box was within 36" horizontally of a gas meter.  If this was a propane tank, it would have to be 120".


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my POCO's manual.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, ours is online because of the constant changes they make every day


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2011)

** * * **

The gas piping is not bonded either!....Also, the gas piping looks like

it could use some paint on it.

** * * **


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

There is no CSST inside this house, all black pipe so the grounds that are used for the mechanical equipment are sufficient.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 24, 2011)

Here it's a gas code violation, not electric.

The 3 ft. distance would be measured from the regulator vent opening and accepted practice is to install approved piping to relocate the vent discharge opening.  LP tanks distance from sources of ignition is also determined under IFC and NFPA 58.


----------

